
Mongoclient – Cross platform featured mongodb management tool, free, open source - rsercano
https://github.com/rsercano/mongoclient
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
rsercano
Graeat, but can I change the title :/

